#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-16
<HappyCamp-John> hi robr_laptop 
<robr_laptop> hi HappyCamp-John 
<agoliveira> rusty, bspencer: Hi!
<rusty> hey
<bspencer> agoliveira, howdy friend
<agoliveira> Are you guys back to US or at guadec?
<bspencer> both
<bspencer> I'm in oregon
<agoliveira> Cool. I forgot to ask friday: is there any missing bits we need to get yet to have the full environment ready?
<CharliefJohnson> Hey Guys - Will we be able to generate UME images as part of the Tribe-3 build ?? 
<bspencer> CharliefJohnson, agoliveira  -- I really want to test that out but I can't today.  I will work on trying out the stuff tomorrow (Tues) and see what patches are needed to get a UME image with our stuff looking right
<agoliveira> CharliefJohnson: Hi. I saw your email but wanted to talk to rusty before answer. Looks like you have it :)
<agoliveira> CharliefJohnson: That said, I dont believe we will be able to put it into tribe 3.
<CharliefJohnson> agoliveira: If not, then we need to come up with a separate build schedule for UME.  I really need to be able to inform folks on when we'll truely have a UME build available.
<CharliefJohnson> i.e. "folks" in this context means Intel management.
<agoliveira> CharliefJohnson: Well, this is out of my league but we will have tribe 4 in August 9th. If we dont have any more delays with the remaining bits, we can get it there.
<CharliefJohnson> agoliveira: I need to talk to Tollef.  Aug 9th is way too late.
<agoliveira> CharliefJohnson: He`s at gaudec now. Lets see if he can jump in.
<bspencer> CharliefJohnson, agoliveira  I thought the deadline was Tues?
<bspencer> that's literally /hours/ away  :)
<bspencer> hours are big things in which lots of work can get done
<CharliefJohnson> The Tribe-3 email that went out said Thursday this week for the freeze.
<agoliveira> bspencer, CharliefJohnson: No, tuesday is the freeze and thursday is the release.
<agoliveira> So, we still needed to test, package any missing bits, upload, build, etc
<agoliveira> Thats why I dont think that will be possible.
<agoliveira> Ah, just had an answer from Matt about this. Check out the embedded ML
<CharliefJohnson> bspencer: You're right.  I misread it.  mdz just sent a responce to my email on the mailing list.
<bspencer> agoliveira, CharliefJohnson   good news.  I have to defer to rusty who was there.
<agoliveira> I didnt know that the automated builds are already in place so, if the bugs are fixed in time, we should have it on T3.
<jacob-laptop> mdz: do you know why the lpia build are mostly pending? e.g. linux-meta 2.6.22-8
<agoliveira> jacob-laptop: You mean the kernel? Right now I can see 
<agoliveira> linux-image-2.6.22-8-ume - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on i386
<agoliveira> linux-image-debug-2.6.22-8-ume - Linux kernel debug image for version 2.6.22 on i386
<agoliveira> linux-image-ume - Linux kernel image on 386 Embedded/Mobile
<Mithrandir> jacob-laptop: because lpia isn't fully bootstrapped yet, stuff doesn't generally build there just yet.
<Mithrandir> CharliefJohnson: as I said on Friday, we have daily images now.  I haven't responded to your email yet because of lack of working-y network.
<TeTeT> is the 'moblin.org' announcement augmenting Ubuntu Mobile or is it intended as an alternative?
<bspencer> TeTeT, not an alternative
<bspencer> it is hosting some of the projects that didn't have a home
<bspencer> like moblin-imgae-creator
<bspencer> and the UI
<bspencer> has a mobile browser repository, etc.  It can be upstream for some of these apps.
<TeTeT> bspencer: thanks for the clarification!
<agoliveira> rusty: BTW, the package name for the project builder is changed but the program itself has not. :)
<HappyCamp-John> agoliveira, It has changed in the moblin.org repository.
<HappyCamp-John> The binary program name is now called: image-creator
<agoliveira> HappyCamp-John: Thanks
<HappyCamp-John> http://www.moblin.org/projects_image-creator.html and http://www.moblin.org/build-results/tools/moblin-image-creator/
<Mithrandir> HappyCamp-John: we should actually change that again into moblin-image-creator, IMO.
<HappyCamp-John> We could.  The package is called moblin-image-creator Mithrandir but we did shorten the executable name to image-creator.  Rusty is all powerful and all knowing, so I will leave it up to him :)
<rusty> Mithrandir, what another name change :->
<Mithrandir> rusty: ;-)
<Mithrandir> I'd actually have called it something else like the suggestions we came up with here a couple of days back, but rusty didn't approve.
<rusty> yea, i'm thinking i should have... what was it... something something of doom
<Mithrandir> micod?
<Mithrandir> (mobile image creator of doom)
<Mithrandir> mibod was the one
<Mithrandir> s/creator/builder/
<Mithrandir> rusty: anyway, I need to do a new upload of m-i-c, your git tree should be fine to pull from now?
<agoliveira> I would go for mifod just for the kicks of the way it sounds in Portuguese (answers for that in pvt only) :-D
* rusty thinks ignorance is bliss
<HappyCamp-John> Mithrandir, feel free to pull from rsync://moblin.org/repos/tools/moblin-image-creator.git
* HappyCamp-John hopes that I remembered the path correctly :)
<Mithrandir> it pulled something, now I need to make git understand it should merge that into my local branch
<Mithrandir> rusty: have you pushed all your stuff to moblin.org?
<rusty> Mithrandir, yes
<Mithrandir> hm
<Mithrandir> any idea why git claims I'm up to date, then?
<rusty> Mithrandir, looks like i had another changeset to push
<rusty> pull again
<Mithrandir> the one with the fset cleanups?
<rusty> yea, this contains that and others
<Mithrandir> the url given by HappyCamp-John above is correct?  It claims I'm up-to-date with it already..
<rusty> the changeset id should be deb04605d06a5c562be2e81c418df0000678ce0a
<rusty> Mithrandir, i just pushed (after i originally said yes)
<Mithrandir> still claims I'm up to date
* rusty copies and past in the above url
<Mithrandir> so, if I do git pull it should merge in your changes to my master branch, right?
<rusty> yea, unless there was a conflict
<rusty> the url is correct
<rusty> for kicks... go to another directory and do a fresh clone
<Mithrandir> ok, coolie, it worked now, apart from giving me conflicts.
<Mithrandir> no idea why it failed before
<Mithrandir> *cough*.  Merging from hildon-desktop wasn't the brightest thing I've done. :-P
<rusty> yeap, i wouldn't think hildon-desktop would merge very well
<Mithrandir> can you now please merge from git://git.err.no/moblin-image-creator ?
<rusty> Mithrandir, ok
<Mithrandir> actually, just wait a little bit; I'm adding some other bits before I upload
<rusty> ok
<HappyCamp-John> bspencer, lunch? :)
<Mithrandir> rusty: ok, please pull now.
<rusty> ok
<Mithrandir> rusty: if you can verify it makes you happy, I'll upload this.
<rusty> Mithrandir, why do you want it to use the ume kernel on the samsung?
<Mithrandir> rusty: hm, I don't?  I thought we wanted that one there too.
<Mithrandir> if not, I'll change it to linux-386
<Mithrandir> so we get the restricted bits
<rusty> in the samsung config fset, you changed the kernel from linux-image-386 to linux-ume... isn't that the lpia kernel?
<Mithrandir> pull again. :-)
<rusty> Mithrandir, i thought yesterday you said i should be using 'generic' instead of '386'?
<Mithrandir> *sigh*
* rusty feels better about pushing that abomination of a changeset into the hildon-desktop bzr repository
<Mithrandir> :-P
<Mithrandir> worst case, I'll just uncommit those commits
<Mithrandir> there, pushed
<rusty> ok
<Mithrandir> rusty: apart from my silliness above, it should be fine now?
<rusty> looks good
<Mithrandir> cool, please pull
<Mithrandir> (0.4 released)
<Mithrandir> and uploaded
<rusty> Mithrandir, just found a bug
<Mithrandir> damn you. :-P
<rusty> we refer to a fset in a dep that doesn't exists
<Mithrandir> hm
<Mithrandir> care to just fix it and I'll pull and do a 0.5?
<rusty> let me fix it
<rusty> sure
<rusty> there will always be more... well, for a while
<Mithrandir> sure, there are always bugs.
<Mithrandir> that doesn't mean we can't upload stuff
<Mithrandir> rusty: tell me when I can pull and upload?
<rusty> now
<Mithrandir> what do I need to change in order for git to remember that it should pull from the rsync url?  It now tries to pull using ssh, which.. doesn't work.
<Mithrandir> there
<Mithrandir> there, uploading
<rusty> fix .git/remotes/origin
<Mithrandir> ok, tagged, pushed, plz merge
<Kain> Anyone here have a q1 ultra?
<bspencer> me :)
<Kain> What version do you own?
<Kain> Because I am looking at a model for 900 US and it says it has an a110 but my research says this model is an a100.
<bspencer> Kain, sorry -- I'll check, I'm in a mtg temporarily
<Kain> Ah thanks
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-17
<bspencer> Kain, ok, done
<bspencer> I'm looking at my Q1 ultra on the back and don't see 110 or a100
<Kain> do you know the processors speed?
<Kain> the a100 is 600 the a110 is 800
<Mithrandir> cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<bspencer> yeah
<bspencer> 800
<Kain> What price point is yours
<Kain> 800? or 1100?
<bspencer> good question.  my hard earned dollars didn't buy it.  let me ask
<Kain> lol good stuff
<Kain> Yea all the major US providers are saying it has an a110 tho the documentation says different
<Kain> bspencer, by the way thanks
<bspencer> np
<Kain> Q1UAY01 is the 800/900 dollar price point model, the documentation claims it has a a100. The sites that are selling it are saying an 800mhz a110. I wonder if they pulled a mid release upgrade and eliminated the a100 model
<bspencer> yeah, I see that on Amazon.com
<bspencer> my specs are A110, 800Mhz, 60GB drive.
<bspencer> Intel got a bundle deal cause we got 10 or something, not sure.  I couldn't find the price so i can't compare. :-\
<Kain> Ah ok
<bspencer> on amazon I see a 40gb for $935 and 60gb for $1200.  both claim a110/800Mhz.
<Kain> thats the one with the cam
<bspencer> good luck
<Kain>  bummer, thanks
<bspencer> mine has a cam
<bspencer> era
<Kain> DO you like the q1 ultra?
<bspencer> the screen is bright and clear
<Kain> Awesome
<bspencer> I haven't typed a lot with it to get familiar with the keyboard
<Mithrandir> Kain: it depends on what you want to use it for.
<bspencer> I don't like the mouse
<bspencer> the mouse is on the left thumb which isn't very adept at moving things around 
<Kain> Yea I want it as a media device or a browser
<Kain> I'd be using the sylus i guess
<Mithrandir> the keyboard is just a tiny bit too little, the mouse is fairly crap, but the touchscreen works well.
<Mithrandir> it's really just a small laptop sans a useful keyboard and with touchscreen
<Kain> Yea
<Kain> I doubt I will be typing with it
<Kain> other then web addresses and logins. I really hope UbuntuMobile comes out well. It will make not using the mouse alot nicer.
<Mithrandir> we might be able to get a good onscreen keyboard working for it, but I wouldn't hold my breath, most of the on-screen keyboards I've used have only been ok-ish
<bspencer> Kain, at the current stage don't get too excited about the UI on the Samsung.
<bspencer> in Linux
<Kain> I know
<bspencer> ok.  Just want to set expectations that it is a work in progress.
<Kain> The mockups are nice but I assume they are far away
<bspencer> things wiggle, but it isn't joy
<bspencer> yet!
<Mithrandir> mockups are mockups. :-)
<Kain> Yes they are.
<Kain> Maemo is enjoyable tho
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mobile.log
<DannyZ>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY sayyou
<Kain> Ugh, how can I set the Xephyr display in the command line?
<Kain> Ok anyone know how to startx before I run start-hildon?
<mfrey> rusty: do you have any experience with the python loader for the hildon desktop?
<rusty> what kind of experience?
<rusty> if created some simple apps
<mfrey> I downloaded the loader and built it -- but
<mfrey> I can not get it to load a home applet written in python
<rusty> what are you calling the loader.... the python bindings?
<mfrey> I am talking about this https://stage.maemo.org/svn/maemo/projects/haf/branches/maemo-af-desktop/python-hildondesktop/
<mfrey> This project allows home applets to be written in python
<rusty> mfrey, no, i have not tried this
<mfrey> ok
<rusty> what do you see... does it crash or just not show the applet?
<mfrey> When I try to set the home applet in the config file to be of type python and list the python code it complains about not being able to find it
<rusty> mfrey, yea, enabling python home applets is in the plan... but i think you are the first to try
<mfrey> rusty -- ok I will keep at it.  I think I am close
<rusty> cool
<UbMobie> So what's the details behind the tools being created?  What languages and APIs would one want to start looking at?
<Mithrandir> you will be able to develop in various languages, at least python, C, C++, hopefully java and flash at some point.
<Mithrandir> you want to look at hildon and gtk+ as the UI toolkit.
<UbMobie> I've always been interested in GTK.  I'm mostly a web programmer with Java/.NET skills.=
<UbMobie> Any good books to reccomend a migration?
<UbMobie> Also, are there any sites for hildon?  It's a bit of an ambiguous name.
<Mithrandir> http://maemo.org/development/ might be useful for you
<agoliveira> I think my pidgin went nuts. I just can't login at freenode with it.
<agoliveira> I'm using bitchx now and it's fine
<agoliveira> Weird...
<UbMobie> I can't wait to see the tools and simulation environments streamlined and made accessible via Ubuntu.  That just really puts everything at the tip of your fingers :)
<UbMobie> Certainly makes learning easier.
<agoliveira> Found the problem: the crypto plugin for pidgin, for some reason prevented me to login to freenode.
<agoliveira> rusty: Hi Rusty. I'm preparing a document about the image builder based on my tests and this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/ImageCreation. Do you have any outstanding changes on it that differ from the spec I must be aware of?
<rusty> oh... yea, that wiki needs updating
<rusty> at the very least the launching script changed names
<rusty> let me look at at
<Mithrandir> agoliveira: I've talked with Ross today and he showed me the pimlico apps; they look very much like what we'll want so please update the user applications to note that.
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: Hi. I've made a note on it already thius mornign and it is on my todo list to check it out.
<Mithrandir> agoliveira: there's no need to check it out, I have had it demoed here at guadec.
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: I understand that but I want to see it for myself if you don't mind.
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: or do you think it fits so well over GPE for instance that I can just put this on?
<Mithrandir> GPE does not have a hildon port, does it?
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: No, it does not.
<Mithrandir> well, that pretty much settles it, IMO. :-)
<Mithrandir> we need hildon apps
<Mithrandir> and not having to port apps is good
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: I agree with you. I just wanted to weight the benefits. Does it have sync? Maybe bind for syncml?
<Mithrandir> it uses EDS, so any sync solution which knows about EDS can be used
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: BTW, I tought Pimlico was only partially ported for Maemo.
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: If it is all there so indeed it's hard to beat.
<Mithrandir> two of three apps are ported, the last one is undergoing a rewrite which will be followed by a port.
<Mithrandir> for tasks, the port took a whopping two hours.
<rusty> agoliveira, i updated the wiki
<agoliveira> rusty: Thanks.
* Mithrandir wanders off
<agoliveira> Mithrandir: That's really cool.
<MishaS> agoliveira, i'd like to suggest an e-book reader for your list :)
* MishaS . o O (too late, it's already there)
<MishaS> sorry for the noise
<agoliveira> MishaS: No problem. It would be good to have a contender for fbreader tough
<MishaS> agoliveira, i'd probably not suggest anything as i'm one of its authors :)
<agoliveira> MishaS: Hmmm... that's a fairly good reason :-D
<agoliveira> MishaS: Anyway, congrats!
<MishaS> agoliveira, thank you :)
<MishaS> agoliveira, btw, i'm looking at the page and it starts with 2nd level headers, any particular reason for that?  1st level headers look better for me if you add a TOC
* MishaS plays with a slight re-formatting right now and is not sure whether such a change would be welcome.
<agoliveira> MishaS: I guess I took a template to do it but it might be also just a mistake.
<MishaS> agoliveira, if you don't mind i'll put a new version and if does not look nice, i'll put the old one back :)
<MishaS> agoliveira, or actually i'd rather add TOC first...
<agoliveira> MishaS: bemy guest ;)
<agoliveira> s/bemy be my
* MishaS will do a bit of formatting for easier navigation.
<MishaS> agoliveira, have a look.  it now has a rather useful TOC
<agoliveira> MishaS: Looks nice to me. Thanks.
<MishaS> good
<agoliveira> http://browser.garage.maemo.org/
<agoliveira> rusty: Did you remove the start-hildon-desktop script from the hildon-desktop package?
<rusty> me... no... bspencer, did you?
<bspencer> agoliveira, I didn't remove anything from bazaar code
<bspencer> if that's what you are asking
<agoliveira> Hmmm... weird
<bspencer> but I wasn't sure what happened to hildon-desktop during the sprint
<rusty> agoliveira, but... is this something you added directly to the bzr repo?
<rusty> our changes were based off the svn repository
<rusty> bspencer, isn't that right?
<agoliveira> rusty, it was added some time ago by Tollef. I supposed that he removed by accident with the merge.
<bspencer> agoliveira, that could be.  I think Mithrandir might have done a quick updtae to push our hildon-desktop into bazaar
<agoliveira> rusty, or you did as the 2 last commits were yours ;)
<bspencer> sorry if that's the case
<rusty> any kernel guys listening?
<rusty> Mithrandir, image creation is breaking for people since we are attempting to install linux-generic, but that meta package is not available in the Gusty repository right now
<rusty> kylem, you listening by chance?
<kylem> aye, i'm here.
<rusty> kylem, i noticed that there is no linux-generic in gutsy
<kylem> lemme take a look, one sec.
<kylem> er. seems to be there.
<rusty> really?
<rusty> in which repository?
<kylem> ~$ apt-cache madison linux-generic
<kylem> linux-generic | 2.6.22.8.8 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Packages
<kylem> linux-meta | 2.6.22.8.8 | http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources
<kylem> oh.
<kylem> er. wtf.
<kylem> ah. right. because they depend on l-r-m, they have to be in restricted (otherwise if you didn't have restricted, they'd be uninstallable anyway)
<rusty> ok... yea, i see now
<CharliefJohnson> Is Tollef around - anyone know?  Not sure what time it is where he is at.
<agoliveira> CharliefJohnson: He's at GUADEC.
<agoliveira> CharliefJohnson: and I guess it's be around 
<agoliveira> CharliefJohnson: Sorry
<agoliveira> CharliefJohnson: I mean it's around 8:41 PM there I guess.
<agoliveira> http://wiki.ffxiclopedia.org/Category:Moblins
<agoliveira> Read and laugh... or weep :)
<agoliveira> rusty, I hate to say it but a lot of changes we have made on hildon-desktop was lost when you uploaded the revision 238 :(
<agoliveira> /s/was/were
<agoliveira> rusty, bspencer, I need some quick explanations here.
<bspencer> agoliveira, shoot
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mobile.log
(bspencer/#ubuntu-mobile) agoliveira, one file down (start-hildon added and pushed)
(bspencer/#ubuntu-mobile) agoliveira, working on rules...
<bspencer> agoliveira, oh, that was too easy.  Sorry I was confused
<bspencer> git clone rsync://moblin.org/repos/projects/hildon-desktop.git
<bspencer> let me know if I should change
<agoliveira> bspencer: Looks ok.
<bspencer> agoliveira, ok.  I'm glad I looked at that.  I'll change a couple things in our script.
<bspencer> agoliveira, this assumes that hildon-theme-mobile-basic package is in Ubuntu repo
<bspencer> agoliveira, do you know if that is the case?
<agoliveira> Let me check
<bspencer> if not, then you can change the theme back to "plankton"
<bspencer> (hildon-theme-plankton)
<agoliveira> bspencer, we have plankton only
<agoliveira> bspencer: What do you prefer?
<agoliveira> I'll pause for a few minutes (wife complains that my day is over :) ) to a coffee and be back to close this issue.
* agoliveira is back
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mobile.log
<Kain0> Would anyone use an app like this? http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/9085/objecttouchtagxs6.png It is(a mock) a tag cloud that will be used to sort with tracker or tracker tags.
<TeTeT> rusty: morning, spotted a small typo on moblin.org: http://moblin.org/downloads.html refers to Fiesty, should be Feisty
<rusty> ok
<rusty> hmm....
<agoliveira> bspencer: Hi Bob. Got up early today? :)
<bspencer> agoliveira: yeah
<agoliveira> It's moblin-image-creator
<Mithrandir> CharliefJohnson: in general, there's no need to Cc me on mails sent to the mobile list; they just end up confusing me since I then see them twice.
<agoliveir1> rusty: Hi. I found a weird bug on image-creator. When you close it, it does not umount /tmp, /sys, /proc, etc so, after a few tries you have a dozen mount points floating around :)
<rusty> agoliveira, yes, somebody reported that in bugzilla yesterday
<rusty> the bug isnt' that it doesn't umount on closing the tool, but that it incorrectly remounts what is already mounted
<rusty> either using the tool to umount or delete the project/target umounts all the mounts anyway, but i'm sure its a waste of resources 
<agoliveira> Ok.
<Mithrandir> rusty: we should make it use /var/lib/moblin-image-creator for rootstraps and such too.. running with /usr mounted read-only is a supported configuration
<rusty> ahh
<rusty> good point
<Mithrandir> it'd make Adam not cry so much. :-)
<rusty> the bad thing is that once i change that... then I'll have all these people crying about their projects disappearing. oh well :->
<agoliveira> rusty: I wouldn't mind. It's not a final release yet so let them cry like babies :)
<rusty> then it's on
<agoliveira> rusty, BTW, if you're changing something today or tomorrow, let me know as I'm preparing a document about it and I *will* cry like a baby if I had to change it before even ready ;)
<rusty> i'm about to boot a new image right now, so unless i find something big time broke, then it's on the top of the hit list
<rusty> agoliveira, now that i look at what's happening... i don't see any redundent bind mountings in the various chroot filesystems
<agoliveira> rusty, Perhaps the package at gutsy repo is old?
<Mithrandir> agoliveira: no, it's not.
<Mithrandir> there are no changes for that outstanding.
<rusty> agoliveira, mind you there are a hell of a lot of bind mountings
<rusty> but do you see this growing?
<rusty> ie when you run the tool over and over
<agoliveira> Exactly that.
<agoliveira> Anyway, I've being doing test after test to document the process. Perhaps I made something nasty.
<rusty> so if your have a project in some directory foo, then you can do a 'mount|grep foo|wc -l' and get bigger numbers each time you chroot inside?
<agoliveira> I'm leaving now but I'll try again later or tomorrow to see if I can reproduce the problem.
* Mithrandir tells rusty about grep -c
* rusty feels smarter
<agoliveira> Bye all
<Mithrandir> hiya jacob
<Mithrandir> travel went fine?
<Mithrandir> rusty: isn't the sources.list in the target fs used?  Is it the one for the project?
<rusty> the target, for installing in the target filesystem
<Mithrandir> sure? http://rafb.net/p/yBDdz450.html is what I get.
<Mithrandir> hildon-desktop is universe.
<Mithrandir> oh, sorry, I'm a muppet
<Mithrandir> is there any useful way to tell me why the flash isn't displaying anything.  Like, a logfile or something?
<rusty> Mithrandir, it's because we require the composite patch in the xserver
<rusty> it was added, then somebody complained, and it was removed
<Mithrandir> ah, point.
<Mithrandir> I need to get that fixed then
<rusty> I have been manually installing the patched xserver after installing all fsets
* Mithrandir nods.
<rusty> so it's not just flash, but any hildon home applet
<Mithrandir> oh well, bedtime.  I'll poke this tomorrow
<rusty> me too
<rusty> i'm giving up 
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-19
<DanaG> How plausible is it to get a Windows CE device to run Linux?
<horaceli> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 8011177121
<Mithrandir> rusty: have you ever gotten the flash plugin working with the flashplugin-nonfree package from the repos?
<rusty> Mithrandir, i always just copied over the flash from my workstation
<Mithrandir> hm
<Mithrandir> I wonder if I can convince hildon-desktop to log somewhere.
<rusty> where does it install it?
<sabotage> I believe you need both the flash plugin AND the composite enabled X server from bryce, at least that's the only combo I've ever had it working since we moved to hildon-desktop
<Mithrandir> sabotage: that's what I'm using.
<Mithrandir> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<sabotage> ah, then I'm not much help ;)
<Mithrandir> also, it's completely not working, not just displaying wrongly.
<sabotage> ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /root/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Mithrandir> (symlinked from /usr/lib/{firefox,iceape,iceweasesl,mozilla}/plugins)
<Mithrandir> I can try that
<sabotage> yeah
<sabotage> but if it is as you describe, just not working rather than not displaying, that may not help either
<Mithrandir> that worked
<Mithrandir> so something is not looking in the right directory.
<sabotage> yeah, should not have to make a per user symlink
<rusty> Mithrandir, we are not building the embedded player to look in that directory
<Mithrandir> rusty: it's not looking in the normal mozilla directories either?
<rusty> that's not a normal mozilla directory
<Mithrandir> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins is
<Mithrandir> and it's symlinked from there.
<Mithrandir> also, why is the flash only about 3/4 of the screen width?
<sabotage> hmm, that I haven't seen
<rusty> Mithrandir, yea, the change from "i810" to "intel" is making the resolution come up at 1024x600 by default
<Mithrandir> modesetting ftw.
<rusty> so we need to fix the flash and also make a tweak to the marquee status placement
<Mithrandir> ok, so it's something in gtkmozembed which doesn't look in the right directory?
<rusty> sabotage, if you haven't seen this then you are using old code
<sabotage> may be, It's at least 12 hours old ;)
<sabotage> more likely 24, since it is Bob's custom image for OSCON demo
<rusty> i'm not convinced the directory is the right directory... in other words, the mozilla directory is something configured in the app
<rusty> we could make the embedded browser look there
<rusty> sabotage, i know bob built something, and i don't know what he did but i would wager a large sum of money that he has older bits in that image
<rusty> for example... if you rootstraps were created already
<sabotage> seems the browser should look in a system wide location first, and then local to user ... but that's not happening, or the global location differs
<sabotage> no idea rusty
<rusty> the xul libraries we depend on do not use /usr/lib/mozilla
<sabotage> but the mapping of the initrd to vmlinuz was all screwed up and they could not be rebooted w/out modifying the menu.lst to fix it
<Mithrandir> rusty: which directories do they use them apart from /root/.mozilla/plugins?
<rusty> sabotage, another good indication that he had old bits... he had two kernels in his image
<sabotage> yes
<sabotage> and it has screwed up madwifi too
<sabotage> I'll bug him about it today
<rusty> Mithrandir, I would have to check... but i'm pretty sure this is something that we can set in the embedded player
<sabotage> or better yet, he should just put the media and sundy that will be used for the demo in a common location and let us build our own images
<sabotage> adding the demo stuff on top
<sabotage> rusty, are you back in the US yet?
<rusty> i'm not worried about a demo... i can create something at a moments notice that works... i'm conserned about fixing the embeded player to do the right thing
<rusty> i'm still in the UK
<rusty> i'm coming back on Sat
<sabotage> ah, not making it back for golf then ;)
<sabotage> I'm sure you are vastly disapointed 
<rusty> that's ok, i'm not a golf fan
<sabotage> yeah, didn't figure you for one
<rusty> if the group activity was fishing, or sailing, or drinking... then i would be depressed
<sabotage> but, there is free food!
<rusty> i'm traveling, i can get all the bad enlish food i can stomach for free :->
<sabotage> true true ;)
<Mithrandir> ok, making the link in /usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins too helps a lot.
<Mithrandir> aka, it works then
<rusty> sabotage, do you have the tools to rebuild a swf file?
<sabotage> haven't done it yet so I doubt it rusty
<rusty> Mithrandir, well... looking around the code for the embedded mozilla gtk widget, it looks like that top level path (/usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins) is compiled into the library set.  Is the correct fix to fix the adobe package?
<Mithrandir> rusty: yes, and I'm doing so now
<rusty> Mithrandir, how is the import of the hildon-desktop going... is that done?
<rusty> i need to tweak a value in the desktop.conf
<Mithrandir> rusty: it's not done.
<antics> is UME solely meant for small UMPC type boxes or is it also intended for headless boxes?
<Mithrandir> it's on my list for today, along with a zillion other things.
<Mithrandir> antics: our initial target is small UMPC (aka MID) boxes.
<Mithrandir> antics: eventually, I suspect we want to be able to do useful things for tiny, headless boxes too
<antics> Mithrandir: cool, thanks
<Mithrandir> rusty: please pull
<rusty> ok
<amitk_> mithrandir: is there a meeting today?
<Mithrandir> amitk_: no, I asked Adilson to send out an email about that.
<amitk_> damn.. I was waiting for no reason. I am out of here.
<Mithrandir> sorry. :/
<rusty> Mithrandir, btw, when you get to a good place with hildon-desktop, i need to change a line in the desktop.conf
<bspencer_> actually, we need to breakout the /etc/hildon-desktop/<conf files> into a new pkg for each device/screen config
<rusty> yeap
<bspencer_> and in the longer term bake in some more dynamic discover into hildon-desktop itself so you don't need as much config
<bspencer_> for screen dimensions inparticular
<bspencer_> hey rusty, we're in a mtg now?
<rusty> it was canceled
<bspencer_> ah
<rusty> you got an email about it
<bspencer_> in that case, how's it going? :)
<bspencer_> when are you coming back?
<rusty> going fine
<rusty> over the weekend
<rusty> I tried to bump up my flight... but i'm stuck
<bspencer_> alright.  agoliveira / rusty : can you give me an update of what is the status of hildon desktop in Ubuntu now?
<bspencer_> and building images too
<rusty> Mithrandir, is working on this
<bspencer_> I've had my head and energies burried into our other stuff but want to try and get the desktop up on Ubuntu, etc.
<agoliveira> bspencer_: Hi. What do you mean? You want to know if it works?
<bspencer_> ok.  is he cursing my name yet?
<bspencer_> agoliveira: yeah, can you build an image for a device that shows a UI, and what UI does it show, and can it launch apps, etc.
<bspencer_> cause I know there isn't any flash in there, for example, so what happens?
<rusty> bspencer_, it started with me trying to sneak in a huge ugly patch.... then i got smacked and Mithrandir is trying to make sense of all the stuff you guys did
<bspencer_> ah, ok
<bspencer_> I meant to push each change individually
<agoliveira> bspencer_: Last time I tried, it worked but the home applet.
<bspencer_> agoliveira: ok.  
<agoliveira> bspencer_: I mean, on my desktop. I didn't get the device yet.
<bspencer_> I'll play with that today.  Tribe 3 gets released today too, right?
<rusty> we just pushed in a change to the fset that allows a user to install flash
<agoliveira> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-3/
<agoliveira> bspencer_: There already
<rusty> and Mithrandir pushed a change to the adobe package to correctly setup the link to the /usr/lib/xulrunner/plugins dir
<bspencer_> agoliveira: thx
<bspencer_> rusty: oh, cool.
<bspencer_> rusty: then we could have a flash desktop in Ubuntu (short term solution)
<agoliveira> Hmmm... so, with luck, Tribe 3 + updates should do the trick.
<rusty> bspencer_, so if you manually install the xserver that contains the composite patch, then it all works (other then we run at 1024x600)
<rusty> bspencer_, can you get a version of flash for 1024x600?
<agoliveira> rusty: It didn't make to Tribe 3?
<rusty> to be honest i don't really care about tribe 3... that would be Charles
<agoliveira> rusty: Sure.
<bspencer_> ha ha!
<rusty> not to mention... isn't tribe 3 only the main repository?
<bspencer_> yeah, Charlie -- who does he work for anyway
<bspencer_> ;)
<bspencer_> rusty, I can work with Jeremy to get a 1024x600 version.  But my Samsung config currently boots to 800
<rusty> it's just that real users will either use the daily builds or create their own image
<bspencer_> if it defaulted to 1024 (our config) you'd have it already :)
<rusty> bspencer_, no it doesn;t
<agoliveira> bspencer_: It's a matter of fix the xorg.conf
<bspencer_> all I know is I built the default samsung config, booted it, and it was 800x600.  So I went and made flash work.  That was at 2am a couple nights ago when Mauri needed an image ASAP
<rusty> bspencer_, i'm not sure what you did in creating an image, but i assure you if you create an image from scratch (with no caching from a rootstrap file or attempting to build a rootfilesystme on top of an existing filesystem), then you will get a default of 1024x600
<bspencer_> ok.  well I'll try again today
<rusty> oh.. a couple of nights ago
<agoliveira> bspencer_: Should work on 1024x600 as we fixed that last week.
<rusty> that's ancient history
<bspencer_> yeah, not last night, the night before.
<bspencer_> Jeremy showed me a 1024 version but I didn't like it and sent him back to fix it 
<bspencer_> I want one that just stretches for pete's sake
<agoliveira> bspencer_: Well, you guys make up your minds ;)
<agoliveira> bspencer_, rusty: Talking about minds, Sulamita emailed me asking to help convince you guys to come to Pycon here in Brazil next month :)
<bspencer_> ok.  convince us
* bspencer_ would love to go to Brazil
<bspencer_> or more correctly:  ok, convince my boss it is worth the $  :)
<rusty> i would have to get permission before they see my UK expense report :-<
<agoliveira> bspencer_: Well, it will take place in my city and I can show you the "hot" spots ;) About your boss, I'll let Sulamita do that!
<bspencer_> sounds great.
<bspencer_> tell me about Pycon
<rusty> hell, it could be a conf about windows for all i care... yea, i want to go :->
<rusty> but i guess i should have a good argument... so yea, what is pycon?
<agoliveira> Pycon is the annual Python congress that takes place here in Brazil. This year they want to present talks not only about Python itself but platforms that use python and they are very interested on Moblin/MID.
<rusty> well... there you go.  How could i not go?
<rusty> BTW, most people in the GNOME mobile meetings are pretty down on python... they claim it's a bit of a resource hog
<rusty> of course they are running wimpy little arm processors :->
<agoliveira> rusty, bspencer_, I just sent you some more information in pvt.
<agoliveira> There goes the site http://pyconbrasil.com.br/ (sorry, portuguese only)
* agoliveira is going lunch
<Mithrandir> rusty: disabling composite works around the problem with the X server too
<rusty> Mithrandir, how do we do that?
<bspencer_> right.  disabling composite makes it so that you can't have transparency
<bspencer_> but we don't use it right now, so it is fine
<Mithrandir> it's a workaround, agreed.
<rusty> is this an xorg config kind of thing?
<Mithrandir> rusty: yes, pull
<rusty> pull what, samsung config?
<Mithrandir> (as in, pull the samsung-q1-ultra-config repo)
<Mithrandir> yes
<rusty> Mithrandir, did you commit?
<rusty> i'm not seeing a change
<Mithrandir> hm
<Mithrandir> pull again
<rusty> looks like alek and horace were making changes... let me merge this and figure out what hey are trying to do
<Mithrandir> it would be useful if you guys started to use an upload target of "UNRELEASED" until it's actually released.
<rusty> Mithrandir, i was about to ask about that
<rusty> i wasn't sure how that was used
<rusty> i'm guessing its "UNRELEASED" until we push it into gutsy?
<Mithrandir> yes.
<Mithrandir> or are you uploading it to a repo on your side?
<rusty> i am, but i'm not worred about that
<Mithrandir> ok
<rusty> bspencer_, did you hear that?
* agoliveira is belly-full and glad to be alive... I only need a coffee now...
<Mithrandir> ok, try to pull again now
* agoliveira thinks rusty heard me burping :)
* rusty thinks there isn't a good cup of coffee to be found in Birmingham
* agoliveira thinks the same about whole north america
<agoliveira> rusty, BTW, if you guys decide to come, you are alredy invited for dinner in my house. I'm a good cook ;)
<rusty> excelent
<rusty> Mithrandir, btw, i pushed you change and then fixed up some of the older changelog crud
<Mithrandir> ok, thanks.
<Mithrandir> rusty: we need to fix the installation of the ume-config-* packages, though.. it currently requires manual work to get it to work correctly.
<rusty> Mithrandir, ???
<Mithrandir> rusty: it'll ask you if you want to overwrite files already on the disk
<rusty> oh yea... remember that preinst script that you deleted
<rusty> that's why i was doing that
<Mithrandir> yeah
<Mithrandir> it just seems slightly wrong to do it that way.
<rusty> so what's the right way
<Mithrandir> well, that way of shipping configs is not really how you do it, but I don't have a better solution offhand.
<Mithrandir> --force-confnew to dpkg is one option.
<Mithrandir> bspencer: can you put the source for the clouds file in mobile-basic-flash in the repository too?
<amitk_> rusty, jacob-laptop: Any of you had a chance to test the linux-image-ume kernel?
<Mithrandir> bspencer: oh well, I'll get the version uploaded sans that file, then.
<Mithrandir> rusty: do you, by any chance, have the source to the test/socket_tester.swf from mobile-application-service?
<jacob-laptop> amitk_: no, i haven't. i can give it try today. i was kind of waiting for the meta package.
<Mithrandir> linux-image-ume | 2.6.22.8.8 |         gutsy | i386
<Mithrandir> it's there already
<amitk_> jacob-laptop: it should be there now
<amitk_> jacob-laptop: it would be nice to iron out any missing drivers in the next kernel release (next week)
<jacob-laptop> amitk_: i am adding 2D gfx kernel driver to moblin now. other than that i am not aware of other drivers
<jacob-laptop> btw, i see the meta lpia package is in pending state. just looked at launchpad
<amitk_> jacob-laptop: I meant drivers that I might have inadvertently removed when pruning the UME flavour config. I have already added SMP support for the next release
<amitk_> yes
<jacob-laptop> amitk_: let me check it on HW and let you know
<amitk_> jacob-laptop: perfect! thanks
<jacob-laptop> amitk_: probably by end of the week.
<amitk_> ok
<jacob-laptop> amitk: do you have an example of packaging an out-of-tree kernel modules? 
<amitk> anything in lum or lrm?
<jacob-laptop> amitk: what is the source package for lum?
<amitk> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22
<jacob-laptop> got it. thanks
<rusty> Mithrandir, no, i do not have the socket_tester.swf source... hmm... is that in the package?
<rusty> Mithrandir, if so then we can just remove it
<Mithrandir> rusty: it's in the source package.
<Mithrandir> if removing it is fine with you, great.
<rusty> yea, it's fine to remove... just a little utility some people were using to understand how to get the flash talking on a socket.  It's not that there is any reason not to release the flash source, but Jason is on sabbatical and I think he is the only one with the source.
<Mithrandir> ok
<Mithrandir> rusty: could you then please merge git://git.err.no/mobile-application-service ?
<rusty> ok
<Mithrandir> there, mas uploaded.
<Mithrandir> please pull again so you get the changelog too
<rusty> i've pulled your latest and pushed to the server
<Mithrandir> ok, thanks.
<Mithrandir> do you have any procedure in place for getting external people access to the server?  It would be useful to be able to push myself instead of having to ask you guys.
<rusty> Mithrandir, i don't now, but can get it in place
<Mithrandir> well, it'd be your decision as you are upstream, of course, but if it's doable, it would be nice for me to have the ability.
<rusty> Mithrandir, no problem... we planed on it anyone, i just need to make sure i have permission yet
<Mithrandir> sure
<Mithrandir> and the current process works for now
<rusty> unless i get hit my lightning... which i think almost happend when i was walking back from the pub just a bit ago... pretty strange to have it hit the building on top of you
<Mithrandir> ouch
<agoliveira> rusty: Once a lightning hit a wooden pole about 25 meters directly in front of me. It was something to remember. My ears didn't stop to ring for days.
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-20
<Mithrandir> bspencer: is it intentionally you don't have hildon-theme-mobile-basic in revision control?
<bspencer> no
<Mithrandir> hm, sorry
<bspencer> just inadvertent mistake
<Mithrandir> it's there, I'm just bad at copying URLs
<Mithrandir> bspencer: but the thing in the git repo is generated using the hildon theme tools, isn't it?
<bspencer> Mithrandir, unfortunately no
<Mithrandir> ok
<bspencer> becuase the hildon theme tools require a giant png file
<bspencer> it is a copy of plankton, with modificyations
<Mithrandir> ok
<Mithrandir> you seem to want to licence it under the GPL, but bits of it is CC-BY-SA?
<Mithrandir> # Copyright Nokia Corporation 2007
<Mithrandir> # Licensed under Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 2.5 license
<Mithrandir> the bits in gtk-2.0/
<bspencer> hm
<bspencer> we don't want to change any license
<bspencer> sharealike for all the pictures, I thought
<bspencer> so it is mis-licensed
<bspencer> I looked at plankton.  The only license I see is in gtkrc
<bspencer> which is as you said.
<Mithrandir> ok, so I'll just replace it with a copy of the CC licence then
<bspencer> please... bad practice on our side
<Mithrandir> no worry
<Mithrandir> I got access to moblin.org last night; is it ok with you guys if I just push those changes back in, or should they go through some kind of review process?
<bspencer> I was just going to do that, but if you have access, please do it
<Mithrandir> I have some other fixes too, so I'll do those, then upload.  
<bspencer> appreciated.
<Mithrandir> bspencer: actually, if you could pull from git://git.err.no/hildon-theme-mobile-basic, that would be helpful.
<bspencer> k
<Mithrandir> bspencer: I have access to moblin.org, but I'm not in the right group there, so it doesn't help
<Mithrandir> :-)
<bspencer> ok
<bspencer> I'll push your changes
<Mithrandir> I've asked HappyCamp to fix it, but I suspect he's asleep now.
<bspencer> HappyCamp, wake up you fool
<bspencer> perhaps.
<bspencer> Mithrandir, give me a tip... git clone rsync://git.err.no/hildon-theme-mobile-basic
<bspencer> should work?
<Mithrandir> just doing git pull git://git.err.no/hildon-theme-mobile-basic should work
<Mithrandir> (when you're in a hildon-theme-mobile-basic tree already)
<Mithrandir> not rsync, git://
<Mithrandir> anyway, hildon-theme-mobile-basic uploaded.
* Mithrandir looks at the libkeyboard source and goes "aiee"
<Mithrandir> also, I think I'll rename it.
<ian_brasil> hi
<ian_brasil> i am writing something about moblin and i got this error:
<ian_brasil> root@N800-hacker:/# image-creator
<ian_brasil> (image-creator:17289): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<ian_brasil>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<ian_brasil> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:69: GtkWarning: could not open display
<ian_brasil>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<ian_brasil> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ian_brasil>   File "/usr/sbin/image-creator", line 33, in <module>
<ian_brasil>     import gui
<ian_brasil>   File "/usr/share/pdk/lib/gui.py", line 38, in <module>
<ian_brasil>     locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '')
<ian_brasil>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/locale.py", line 478, in setlocale
<ian_brasil>     return _setlocale(category, locale)
<ian_brasil> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<ian_brasil> this is inside chroot and i installed moblin using apt-get
<ian_brasil> any ideas?
<Mithrandir> unset LANG
<ian_brasil> Mithrandir: how do i do this?
<Mithrandir> just do "unset LANG" in the shell you're launching image-creator from
<ian_brasil> i must be doing something wrong as now i get a seg fault
<rusty> ian_brasil, is your dbus running?  that will trigger a segfault
<rusty> if dbus is not running, that is
<ian_brasil> i restarted dbus so it's not that...i just run image-creator directly from within the chroot...no need to open a separate xephyr?? ..i ask this as the error message is about pango/gtk windows
<ian_brasil> along with this: ***MEMORY-WARNING***: image-creator[18713] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() has been detected; this program is likely to crash, leak or unexpectedly abort soon...
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mobile.log
<asac> Mithrandir: midbrowser is in NEW ... I pinged pitti ... currently pushing branch
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/midbrowser/
<ian_brasil> I manually built moblin and it works great...the UI looks great with the ajax style effects for application starting !!
<agoliveira> asac: Hi. Is this the one just released by Maemo?
<agoliveira> asac: Ooops... I guess not.
<asac> agoliveira: he?
<asac> agoliveira: its just midbrowser :)
<agoliveira> asac: Yes, I misread it. Don't worry :)
<keen101> anyone know if the nokia tablets will be able to run it?
<agoliveira> keen101: As we are based on Maemo/Hildon, why not run the original code? :)
<monitor> Hello guiz, anywone from Brazil ?
<agoliveira> JonathanCardozo: Yep, the same one who answered your email ;)
<JonathanCardozo> E ai Cara, blz?
<JonathanCardozo> tem que falar em ingles ?
<agoliveira> JonathanCardozo: Tudo mas vamos manter em ingls que  a lngua usada no canal.
<JonathanCardozo> ok
<JonathanCardozo> i'm reading the links, wiki, but i haver some douts, you can explain ?
<JonathanCardozo> over testing, how you test the software, on pc, and on device to?
<agoliveira> This page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/CreatingAnImageForUMEDevice have the answers. It's not completed yet but has enough for you to understand already but, in short, you can run the environment on Xephyr in your own machine so there's no need for a device.
<JonathanCardozo> oh good
<JonathanCardozo> but the project current verion run i devices ? or not yet
<JonathanCardozo> * man i have to study english a lot
<JonathanCardozo> ehe
<agoliveira> JonathanCardozo: The only tested device so far is the one indicated on the page, the Samsung Q1 Ultra but there's no reason for not run in others (x86 only currently) with the right kernel.
<JonathanCardozo> Men i dream someday use my linux device to talk over voip, read my e-mails, IM, man i can't way anymore, this is the reasen to work with you
<agoliveira> JonathanCardozo: Well, you can do that already with Nokia's 770 and 800. What we are doing is to bring this kind of experience and more to more beefed up machines that would alow us to have a more media-oriented experience.
* agoliveira is talking too much like a marketing guy now... need weekend :)
<JonathanCardozo> xcuse, didnt understand the "NEED WEEKEND"
<agoliveira> JonathanCardozo: Just a joke. I meant that I need a *real* weekend
<JonathanCardozo> oh ye, but the nokias isnt totally open source, or yes?
<agoliveira> JonathanCardozo: No, they are not.
<JonathanCardozo> man hou i send a message to you, i dont know how to use this ehhe
<JonathanCardozo> i think that with ubuntu mobile, we wil have more liberty or not? kernel, hacks no more, a lot of cool prorgamms
<agoliveira> JonathanCardozo: You can send private messages but unless you really have to I prefer you don't because they are very distracting and the idea is to share information.
<agoliveira> JonathanCardozo: Yes, that's the idea.
<JonathanCardozo> yes i think to, i talking to put your name in begin of messages like you put mine, its digitando mesmo?
<agoliveira> yes
<JonathanCardozo> ok
<JonathanCardozo> agoliveira: what you are doing in the project?
<agoliveira> JonathanCardozo: I'm doing a lot of different things like packaging, documentation, choosing and testing applications, etc
<JonathanCardozo> agoliveira: Man the UME will user the gnome mobile or MAEMO? maemo is a window manager correct?
<agoliveira> No, the window manager is matchbox
<JonathanCardozo> ah
<JonathanCardozo> agoliveira: Gutsy Gibbon is the name of distrubution ?
<agoliveira> Gutsy Gibbon is the name of the next version of Ubuntu (7.10)
<agoliveira> rusty: Hi. You there?
<bspencer> question about icons and licenses for anyone
<bspencer> in a default Feisty distribution, in /usr/share/icons
<bspencer> are these usable by anyone for "Common Share" license?
<bspencer> where is the license information for these?
<bspencer> e.g. gnome, Crux, Human, Tango. ... 
<bspencer> can I take these, modify them, and use them for my own GPL apps ?
<Jonathan_Cardozo> guyz how i run the UME on my pc? anyone have the tutorial ?
<Jonathan_Cardozo> can you help me?
<ian_brasil> hi
<ian_brasil> have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UMEGuide
<Jonathan_Cardozo> ian_brasil tanks i'm learning
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-21
<Jonathan_Cardozo> Guys the moblin image creator only works on gutsy? i'm using feisty and the program dont finalize my image
<ian_brasil> i just created an image and it worked fine on feisty
<ian_brasil> i put some notes here: http://ianlawrence.info/random-stuff/mobile-linux-image-creation-made-easy if it helps
<Jonathan_Cardozo> ian_brasil: i'm looking for the size of the paste that contains my image and this is growing, the program may running but its to slow, how many time do you wait?
<ian_brasil> as it says in the link I sent each of the steps takes a long time...creating a project, adding fsets and burining the image are moments to grab a coffee or something
<Jonathan_Cardozo> ahn
<Jonathan_Cardozo> i think that th program is running over 40 minutes and dont stop
<ian_brasil> leave it for some more time i think...if it doesn't work try using the command line
<ian_brasil> $ sudo dd if=/usr/src/myproject/targets/target1/image/live-usb.img of=/dev/sdb
<Jonathan_Cardozo> ok ian thanks, im reading you tutorial, i think that my ubuntu didnt have build-essencial installer, im installing now
<ian_brasil> in the moblin README it says that /usr/share/sdk/platforms/mccaslin/fsets/base.fset is an example of an fset but this file does not exist ..where can i find an example?
<ian_brasil> in case someone is looking for fset example too..i found here http://bzr.debian.org/bzr/pkg-maemo/project-builder/ubuntu/platforms/mccaslin/fsets/
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-07-22
<Jonathan_Cardozo> Guyz my moblin-image-criator shows an error can you help me?
<veronika> hello everybody
<veronika> i looking fore a link so i can try to install ubuntu on my sony ericsson p990i 
<humbolto> Will I be able to run ubuntu-mobile on an old x86 laptop as well? plain ubuntu is just too heavy for it!
<humbolto> It would be cool if we users could use ubuntu-mobile for our old machines to reuse them as gadgets dedicated to a small set of tasks as opposed to bearing the weight of running a fully flexible and versatile ubuntu installation on it. 
<Jonathan_Cardozo> folks can you help me?
<Jonathan_Cardozo> errors on image-creator
<Jonathan_Cardozo> i will abandon this
<Mithrandir> Jonathan_Cardozo: it's weekend now, hence most people here are not about, and it would be slightly more helpful if you told us what the error was.
<Jonathan_Cardozo> ok
<Jonathan_Cardozo> i will copy the error 
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgcc1 1:4.2.1-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> lsb-base 3.1-22ubuntu3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libavahi-common3 0.6.17-0ubuntu3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgnome2-0 2.18.0-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libreadline5 5.2-2ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libslang2 2.0.7-2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> python-support 0.5.6ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> ttf-dejavu 2.14-2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> python-pyorbit 2.14.2-0ubuntu3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libncursesw5 5.5-5ubuntu2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgnomevfs2-0 1:2.18.1-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> whiptail 0.52.2-8ubuntu2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libtext-charwidth-perl 0.04-4build1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libxrender1 1:0.9.1-3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libbonobo2-0 2.18.0-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> fontconfig 2.4.2-1ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libssl0.9.8 0.9.8c-4build1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> liblocale-gettext-perl 1.05-1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libxau6 1:1.0.3-1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libdbus-1-3 1.0.2-1ubuntu3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgnome2-common 2.18.0-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libpam-modules 0.79-4ubuntu2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libxfixes3 1:4.0.3-1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> gnome-keyring 2.19.5-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> python 2.5.1-0ubuntu3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libjpeg62 6b-13
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libxcomposite1 1:0.3.1-1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libacl1 2.2.42-1ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> gnome-mime-data 2.4.3-1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libncurses5 5.5-5ubuntu2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> readline-common 5.2-2ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgtk2.0-0 2.11.5-1ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgpg-error0 1.4-2build1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libidl0 0.8.7-0.1ubuntu2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libpam0g 0.79-4ubuntu2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgamin0 0.1.8-1ubuntu3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> esound-common 0.2.36-3ubuntu4
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libpopt0 1.10-3build1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> psmisc 22.3-1build1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libxcursor1 1:1.1.8-1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> dbus 1.0.2-5ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libfontconfig1 2.4.2-1ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> debconf 1.5.13ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> shared-mime-info 0.20-0ubuntu4
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libpng12-0 1.2.15~beta5-1ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> adduser 3.100
<Jonathan_Cardozo> defoma 0.11.10
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libbonobo2-common 2.18.0-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> dosfstools 2.11-2.1ubuntu3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> python-numeric 24.2-7ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libtext-wrapi18n-perl 0.06-5
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libavahi-client3 0.6.17-0ubuntu3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> python-gconf 2.18.0-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libtiff4 3.8.2-6
<Jonathan_Cardozo> sed 4.1.5-1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libcupsys2 1.2.8-0ubuntu8
<Jonathan_Cardozo> mktemp 1.5-2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libxrandr2 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libselinux1 2.0.15-2ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> passwd 1:4.0.18.1-6ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libsqlite3-0 3.3.13-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libpam-runtime 0.79-4ubuntu2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libmagic1 4.19-1ubuntu2.1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgnome-keyring0 2.19.5-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libcap1 1:1.10-14
<Jonathan_Cardozo> python2.5 2.5.1-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libattr1 1:2.4.32-1.1ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgnomeui-common 2.17.92-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> debootstrap 0.3.3.3ubuntu3~feisty1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libesd-alsa0 0.2.36-3ubuntu4
<Jonathan_Cardozo> mime-support 3.39-1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libbz2-1.0 1.0.3-6build1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> liborbit2 1:2.14.7-0ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> python-minimal 2.5.1-0ubuntu3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgnomecanvas2-0 2.14.0-3ubuntu2
<Jonathan_Cardozo> fontconfig-config 2.4.2-1ubuntu1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libpam-foreground 0.3
<Jonathan_Cardozo> libgnutls13 1.6.3-1
<Jonathan_Cardozo> login 1:4.0.18.1-6ubun
<Jonathan_Cardozo> whem im installing the ubuntu-mobile function sey
<Jonathan_Cardozo> set
<Mithrandir> that's not an error message, and if you're pasting more than three lines, use a pastebin.
<Jonathan_Cardozo> i did not understand
<Jonathan_Cardozo> it shows unxpected error e mostra isso
<Jonathan_Cardozo> internal error while attempted to run
<Mithrandir> it probably gives you an error message earlier than that.
<Jonathan_Cardozo>  apt-get -y --force-yes -o Dir::State=/targets/Device/fs/var/lib/apt -o Dir::State::status=/targets/Device/fs/var/lib/dpkg/status -o Dir::Cache=/var/cache/apt -o Dir::Etc::Sourcelist=/targets/Device/fs/etc/apt/sources.list -o Dir::Etc::main=/targets/Device/fs/etc/apt/apt.conf -o Dir::Etc::parts=/targets/Device/fs/etc/apt/apt.conf.d -o DPkg::Options::=--root=/targets/Device/fs -o DPkg::Run-Directory=/targets/Device/fs install  sdk-defau
<Jonathan_Cardozo> lt-icons matchbox-keyboard-toggler hildon-control-panel empathy gcalctool mousepad mobile-basic-flash mobile-player gnome-nettool marquee-plugins matchbox-keyboard mobile-application-service mobile-internet-browser hildon-theme-mobile-basic ubuntu-mobile gstreamer-dbus-media-service
<Mithrandir> dude, please use a pastebin like pastebin.com
<Jonathan_Cardozo> what is pastebin, e will acess the site
<Mithrandir> anyway, I'm off to bed now
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-14
<vigneswari> hello 
<vigneswari> can anybody tell me the driver for samsung q1u webcam
<vigneswari> i ve installed ubuntu desktop version in my samsung q1u UMPC.
<vigneswari> i am not able to use the webcam inbuilt with it..
<vigneswari> anybody here to help me?
<cortez> hi there
<cortez> i'm trying to run ume from debian-sid for armel
<cortez> i'm able to start the hildon-desktop, i see some panel on the left and top
<cortez> but no icons whatsoever
<cortez> i'm probably missing one or more packages, but i don't have a clue which ones
<cortez> is there a list of packages that ume consists of?
<suihkulokki> hildon-icons package atleast
<cortez> is there a particular order in which to install them?
<suihkulokki> also, you'll want the plankon theme
<cortez> hildon-icons is installed
<suihkulokki> and, there is #debian-maemo on irc.debian.org :)
<cortez> yeah, that's confusing
<cortez> maemo = ume ?
<suihkulokki> well, hildon-desktop is maintained by debian-maemo team
<cortez> but isn't ume "just" based on hildon, with particular adjustments to the look and feel?
<cortez> that part confuses me, at least a little ;-)
<suihkulokki> UME = Ubuntu mobile edition, so it's a whole lot more than just hildon-desktop
<cortez> ok, so maybe i started off the wrong way then
<cortez> ﻿i'm able to start the desktop, i see some panel on the left and top but no icons whatsoever
<cortez> :-)
<cortez> i'm looking at the code from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile
<suihkulokki> Well, I think it's a problem with debian packaging of hildon, rather than with the fine work of UME people :)
<cortez> i rebuild most of the packages in debian sid, but with the same result, no icons
<cortez> i hoped this was some know issue
<suihkulokki> what gtk theme are using, is your theme pointint to correct iconset?
<cortez> from the top of my head it's the plankton theme
<suihkulokki> cortez: http://nchipin.kos.to/maemo/debian-maemo-setup.txt
<suihkulokki> now, admittedly I haven't tested that with latest hildon-icons that got uploaded
<cortez> thanks a lot, i'm gonna try later
<cortez> will report back if this works ;-)
<ulugeyik> I have few things that I can not figure out with my ubuntu-mobile installation on samsung Q1 ultra . I have asked the mailing list and ubuntu forums with no avail.
<ulugeyik> 1. the power , slider button on the side is not recognized as the power
<ulugeyik> button. so it does not ask me to select between
<ulugeyik> suspend/hibernate/shutdown despite having that set-up in the settings.
<ulugeyik> I thought that may be it is recognized as "suspend" button, but that
<ulugeyik> does not appear to be the case either. I can't find a button on the
<ulugeyik> GUI/desktop to achieve the same selection either. I only see "suspend"
<ulugeyik> and "hibernate" options.
<persia> The idea is that one doesn't typically shut one down.
<ulugeyik> I do not mind doing that, but mine is not waking up from suspend either!
<ulugeyik> (and at some point I would want to shut it down without having to type "shutdown now -h" on that dinky keyboard?)
<persia> That is a completely different bug, and certainly oughtn't happen :(
<ogra> what exactly happens if you resume ? 
<ogra> does the screen come back properly ? 
<persia> And for shutdown, I suspect that if your suspend/hibernate worked, it wouldn't be so important (assuming you can reoot).
<ulugeyik> let me repeat the process and report.
<ulugeyik> there are six lights on top, from left; wireless (blue), charging (green), power (green), and mouse (blue) light up, but nothing else happens.
<ulugeyik> I tried to resume by (1) pressing mouse buttons/keyboard, (2) sliding the power button on the side briefly . If I slide it down and hold it long time, it shuts down (probably not properly?)
<ulugeyik> I repeated it more than once, sometimes I get the blue screen like a reboot, and white bar appears on the bottom like a reboot, but gets stuck near the last step. 
<ulugeyik> any suggestions?
<ogra> ulugeyik, i'm just booting a Q1 and try to reproduce ... 
<ulugeyik> thanks ogra
<ogra> ulugeyik, i cant get it to do suspend/resume, but i can get it to do hibernate/resume
<ogra> by calling: sudo pm-hibernate
<ulugeyik> hmm. I guess I should post this as a bug somewhere? is there an official bugzilla? The device is not very usable without easy way of suspending or powering off.
<ulugeyik> (thanks ogra)
<ogra> so i can confirm its doesnt properly resume from suspend 
<ogra> yeah, having a bug for it would help a lot
<ogra> our bugtracking hppens at launchpad.net 
<ogra> *happes
<ogra> bah
<ogra> *happens
<ogra> :)
<ulugeyik> got it, I will post it there. thanks.
<ogra> thanks for posting it ... and thenks for making me look at it :)
<ulugeyik> I appreciate your time. I will come back with few other bugs I noticed later on :)
<GrueMaster> davidm ping: when will there be an intrepid kernel build available?
<GrueMaster> for lpia
<ogra> GrueMaster, its in the works ... should be there the next days
<GrueMaster> ogra:  Thanks.  How should I proceed in building a psb driver package in the mean time?
<StevenK> GrueMaster: Er, you can't?
<GrueMaster> Ok.  Well, that being the case, I guess you guys asking us for the drivers is moot at this point.
<GrueMaster> I'm being asked to build the drivers for Intrepid, but if Intrepid isn't at a state that I can build against...
<GrueMaster> How about just the generic kernel?  Not the lpia config?
<sioux> ﻿GrueMaster: bravo! build last saa7134
<GrueMaster> ?
<GrueMaster> sioux:  I don't understand that last message.
<sioux> nevermind
<StevenK> GrueMaster: The generic kernel isn't on lpia, but you can grab the kernel headers on i386
<GrueMaster> I've installed linux-headers-2.6.26.3, but it seems to be missing a .config.  I'll muck around a bit more.
<StevenK> GrueMaster: The .config is included in the image, under /boot
<StevenK> Er, the image package
<ogra> GrueMaster, well, i guess amitk who does the lpia build would like to include the driver code 
<ogra> so it would help him if we go the psb code
<ogra> *got
<GrueMaster> I need to make sure the psb code builds against this kernel first.  Also, I am being told that the psb kernel module will be rewritten to handle the new memory management model for drm (or something like that).  Waht I'm doing is taking the existing module and tweaking it to work temporarily.
<ogra> GrueMaster, well, how about using an lpia chroot and use the upstream 2.6.26 source ...
<ogra> that should get you everything you want
<GrueMaster> I guess that's what I'll have to do.  I'm still getting around weening off of MIC, so bear with me.
<MeniShevitz> ?
<DinCahill> hi
<DinCahill> is it possible to run ubuntu-mobile on a UMPC
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-15
<gilbert> hi
<gilbert> i'm a ubuntu user
<gilbert> interested in trying out ubuntu-MID
<gilbert> i have a lenove x61 tablet
<gilbert> so i was wondering if it's possible to install MID on that?
<gilbert> and if yes, how would i go about doing it?
<gilbert> hi, i'm interested in installing ubuntu-MID on my x61 tablet
<gilbert> is this possible and how can i go about doing it?
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-16
* muthurajan changed the topic of #ubuntu-mobile to: /join #osx86scene
<HappyCamp> Sciri: smagoun Have you guys seen Mr. Espy around?
<HappyCamp> We are supposed to have lunch at Flatbread today @ 12
<smagoun> HappyCamp: here's here, just not in the chat room. just a sec
<HappyCamp> thanks
<smagoun> HappyCamp: scratch that, he's on the way in the from coffee shop
<HappyCamp> :D
<HappyCamp> Okay thanks smagoun.  If you remember can you ask him to ping me?
<smagoun> HappyCamp: yup, will do
<HappyCamp> thx
<HappyCamp> tonyespy: ping
<tonyespy> ping back... we still on for lunch?
<HappyCamp> We still on for noon in Bedford?
<tonyespy> yea
<tonyespy> flatbread
<tonyespy> pizza
<HappyCamp> Sounds good.  I will see you there.  I got the address from the website.  So I am good to go :)
<HappyCamp> tonyespy: I saw that they were recommended by the "Phantom Gourmet".  Watched that show this weekend.
<tonyespy> the place is great.  see you there at noon
<HappyCamp> k
<pmcgowan> HappyCamp, tonyespy  you guys having a date and not inviting anyone?
<HappyCamp> pmcgowan: Shhh, don't let our girlfriends find out!
<tonyespy> pmcgowan: you never leave the building for lunch
<GrueMaster> Who changed the topic?
<StevenK> I glanced at my backscroll, and couldn't spot it
<GrueMaster> It has been changed to:  ﻿The topic for #ubuntu-mobile is: /join #osx86scene
<persia> RIght.  That's wrong.
<StevenK> Yes, I can see that. 
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-mobile to: Ubuntu Mobie
<persia> Err.
<StevenK> I couldn't spot who changed, and when
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-mobile to: Ubuntu Mobile | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/FAQ | images: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mobile/releases/hardy/
<cortez> i'm trying to port ume to ARM but what confuses me is where to get the correct sources to start building 
<cortez> which one of the sources is more recent, the https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile or the code from ubuntu intrepid
<HappyCamp> GrueMaster: StevenK   00:20 Eastern time  muthurajan has changed the topic to “/join #osx86scene”
<Sciri> StevenK: ¿sıɥʇ ǝʞıl ƃuıdʎʇ ʇɹɐʇs ǝʍ plnoɥs 'ʞǝǝʍ sıɥʇ ɐɔıɹǝɯɐ uı ʞɔnʇs ǝɹ,noʎ ǝɔuıs 'ʎǝɥ
<StevenK> Sciri: Bugger off. :-P
<Sciri> StevenK: You know you love it.
 * StevenK goes looking for Sciri's car.
<Sciri> Oh crap...
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-17
<jerryfan> Anybody knows what makes gnome-power-manager keeps turning off LCD backlight after 1 second of inactivity?
<Celtiore> hi from france
<Fikrann> Hello world!
<Fikrann> Can anyone tell me what "WARNING **: We could not read lowmem page stats." means? I see it a lot both when working in Xephyr and on actual device.
<suihkulokki> Fikrann: its harmless, it means your kernel does not have lowmem module
<Fikrann> When using moblin-creator, should I use 'platform project' or 'target' for kernel compiling'n'stuff? I'd rather not have all that development stuff bundled in on my device..
<Fikrann> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between -lpia and -lpiacompat kernels? Optimization? Modules?
<Fikrann> Is suspend/hibernate/shutdown implemented at all in current release? 
<Fikrann> ACPI events seem to be quite ignored on my EeePC.
<jerryfan> does anybody know what makes LCD backlight keeps turning off if MID is inactive for 1 second?
<persia> jerryfan: That sounds like super agressive power management, although I'm not sure where one tweaks it.
<jerryfan> persia, but it happens on rare occasion. Normally it comes with some hardware error such as usb web cam problem
<MXIIA> What devices can I put ubuntu mobile on?
<persia> MXIIA: Anything that has a Intel A100, A110, or Atom chip ought work, although not so many devices have been tested.
<MXIIA> Ok
<EspeonEefi> Hi, I'm following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/UMEinstall .
<EspeonEefi> The problem I'm running into is that virtual-mobile-builder 1.0-0ubuntu1~804vmb1 depends on ubuntu-vm-builder >= 0.4-0ubuntu0.3.
<EspeonEefi> However, the ubuntu-vm-builder in the PPA is 0.4-0ubuntu0.3~804um1, which dpkg seems to think is < 0.4-0ubuntu0.3.
<EspeonEefi> Is this known? Or have I missed something?
<persia> It wasn't known.  It is broken.  It's a side effect of the backporting practice.  You can download a working kvm image from the URL in the /topic
<EspeonEefi> Ah, cool. Is there somewhere I should report the bug to, or is this mention good enough?
<persia> Well, it's only a bug in the PPA, and I'm not sure anyone will actually fix it.  Alternately, it'S a bug in the wiki, and I'm planning to rewrite that anyway.
<persia> Let's call it a bug in the wiki.
<EspeonEefi> Hrm... okay. It seems like a bug in the backporting procedure, but if the PPA isn't really supposed to be for public consumption, then I guess it's a bug in the wiki.
<persia> Yeah, it's a bit of both.  Unfortunately, neither has a bug tracker.
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-18
<MeniShevitz> hi all
<MeniShevitz> anybody on a via umpc around?
<persia> MeniShevitz: Did you get it working at all, or still looking?
<MeniShevitz> i sorta got it working with the wibro drivers, talking about plain ubuntu
<MeniShevitz> not mobile :(
<MeniShevitz> not savvy enough yet to go mobile :)
<persia> MeniShevitz: Well, except for the prebuilt images, it's a bit of a mess :)  Still, the better desktop works on those things, the easier it is to do the same with mobile.
<MeniShevitz> lol true
<MeniShevitz> to be completely honest i came here hoping to find umpc people
<MeniShevitz> as the main ubuntu room i noob flooded
<MeniShevitz> not that i'm any better ;)
<persia> This channel seems like the right place, but I think there just aren't that many users yet.
<MeniShevitz> hmmm... in this case i'll gash about my machine
<MeniShevitz> it's the Gigabyte U60 and i wanna marry it :D
<MeniShevitz> *gosh
<markqvist> Can anyone help me configuring xorg for a 8" external display for ubuntu mobile? It seems that even though i added "Mode "800x640"" To my xorg.conf X still runs in 1024x768 mode...
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-19
<XOKADO> :D
<Yzuke>  is it possible to install an ubuntu MID edition into a windows mobile device?
<XOKADO> young_desk
<XOKADO> Yzuke _)_
<XOKADO> :)
<Yzuke> ?
<Yzuke>  is it possible to install an ubuntu MID edition into a windows mobile device?
<XOKADO> Yzuke xD
<Yzuke> ??
<Yzuke> haha
<XOKADO> Yzuke XD
<XOKADO> im brazilian
<XOKADO> haha
<Yzuke> i see
<Yzuke> so do u noe anything about it?
<XOKADO> Yzuke im no speak
<XOKADO> english
<XOKADO> :~~
 * XOKADO kiss Yzuke
 * XOKADO fuck Yzuke
<XOKADO> :@
<Yzuke> u dun speak english?
<Yzuke> i'm sorry, but i cant speak other languages
<Yzuke> what else do u speak?
<XOKADO> Yzuke español?
<XOKADO> i hablar um poquito
<Yzuke> wait
<Yzuke> espanol is? spanish?
<XOKADO> Yzuke sim
<XOKADO> YEs
<Yzuke> okay
<Yzuke> u can speak that, i'll try to translate it
<Yzuke> but i can only reply you in english
<XOKADO> Yzuke FUCK
<XOKADO> :(
<XOKADO> im no speak other linguages
<XOKADO> :o
<Yzuke> ohhkay
<Yzuke> im not sure
<XOKADO> [Yzuke]: Girls?
<XOKADO> what girls?
<XOKADO> im fuck girls
<XOKADO> waht Yzuke?
<XOKADO> channel for sexy?
<Yzuke> usted puede leer esto?
<XOKADO> Yzuke si si..
<XOKADO> YES
<XOKADO> speak ...
<Yzuke> es usted hombre o mujer?
<XOKADO> Yzuke mujer
<XOKADO> you is hombre?
<Yzuke> yzuke hombre
<XOKADO> Yzuke WINDOWS MESSENGER..?
<XOKADO> webcam.
<Yzuke> and i am not brazillian
<XOKADO> Yzuke FUCK ME
<XOKADO> Yzuke FUCK MEEEE
<XOKADO> GO
<Yzuke> u suck!
<Yzuke> orh
<Yzuke> FUCK U
<Yzuke> done!
<XOKADO> OHHH YES
<XOKADO> GOOD
<XOKADO> Yzuke go
<XOKADO> gogo
<XOKADO> ooooooooooooh yes
<Yzuke> siao
<Yzuke> chao ni ma de chao ji bai
<Yzuke> DIAM!
<Sciri_> Uhm...riiight...
<Yzuke> is it possible to install an ubuntu MID edition into a windows mobile device?
<Alekkthewolf> hey
<ko_dez> Hi. I just got my carPC put together. I need an interface. Could the UME be used for such a purpose? It now runs a KDE 3.5, but even with my modifications, the usability was not very good.
<ogra> just try it ? 
<ko_dez> ogra: I am not certain how. I see there are builds for these embedded cpu's from intel. Could I just run one of those on my laptop to test it?
<ogra> what kind of cpu is it ? 
<ko_dez> Even better, could I just install a new interface on my current kubuntu (apt-get install mobile-interface)?
<ogra> the images should run on all Atom CPUs
<ko_dez> intel core duo (not core 2)
<ogra> well, th ecurrent images are focused on lpia (atom) so its a matter of luck
<ogra> core duo is definately not atom, but atom is in many ways i386 compatibel 
<ko_dez> I am kind of hoping that I can "rely" on updates that will work, if you know what I mean =)
<ogra> there is no mobile-desktop metapackage yet, that will be fixed in 8.10 though
<ko_dez> oh, it will?
<ko_dez> That is good news. I guess things get compiled for different architectures then, like everything else.
<ogra> right
<ogra> its likely to support i386, lpia and arm
<ko_dez> I can manage with my current system, but I would prefer something that is easily used with a small touch screen. KDE is not.
<ogra> right
<ko_dez> arm as well? I have a freerunner as well. That could be fun to check out =)
<ko_dez> okay, well, I will give this some more time then, and check back in. Thanks for the update.
<ogra> we'll soon start with the arm port, but it might still be a bit shaky with 8.10 since we're starting very late in the 8.10 cycle with it
<ko_dez> Right. I am in no hurry. My freerunner is working quite fine actually, with qtopia. I use it as my daily phone.
<ogra> nice
<ogra> i recently ordered one, buut will travel until end of the month ... so its still sitting at home and waiting for me 
<ko_dez> That is torture =)
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-20
<coagen> wow
<coagen> theres people here
<coagen> groovy
<markqvist> Hi there everyone? Anyone awake? :)
<markqvist> I'd be very happy if anyone could give me some pointers on how to edit the desktop in ubuntu mobile. So that i can add my own apps to the desktop and remove the ones i don't need.
<markqvist> I tried searching, but can't really find any pointers
<markqvist> And the stuff i've been able to find in my file system doesn't really make any sense to me...
<lool> markqvist: These follow some form of the XDG spec: .desktop files below /usr/share/applications with Category=Mobile;:
<kimus> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu-mobile on my pc
<kimus> did a minimal install and ubuntu-dektop
<kimus> startx starts openbox fine
<kimus> how can I start hildon now? start-hildon uses matchbox and has DISPLAY=:1 hardcoded
<kimus> hello?
<kimus> anyone?
<kimus> ok... i'll try to put start-hildon script on ~/.xinitrc
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-14
<njueyt> http://tinyurl.com/nkypfa
<derk> so isnt anyone going to talk
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-15
<jumentous> hi guys, is there a way i can stop hildon-desktop (or something) from creating $HOME/.osso
<jumentous> it overrides the settings in /etc/hildon-desktop and while i see its purpose its annoying 
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-16
<lbt> hi all    is there a generic way to set CFLAGS for a debian build?   equivalent of   export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="parallel=3"   but for CFLAGS ?
<lbt> persia: you around?
<lbt> not heard much from you all recently...
<lool> lbt: For most packages you can do it by setting CFLAGS when calling dpkg-bp
<lool> But the only sane way to ensure they will be picked up systematically is to change your toolchain or use a wrapper
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-17
<lbt> hi ... more Mer packaging/building stuff :)    I need to build glibc - how do I limit the architectures it builds for to just i586 ?
<lbt> does just trimming /debian/rules.d/control.mk   debian/control.in/libc6:   -e 's%@archs@%amd64 arm armeb armel i386 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 sparc s390 hppa sh3 sh4 sh3eb sh4eb%g' < $< > $@  work
<lool> lbt: Hmm why do you need to limit that?
<lbt> I'm building it to do a cross-build in OBS
<lool> Is it a problem if OBS builds it on other arches?
<lbt> nah, I just want to speed it up and avoid all the build-deps etc
<lbt> the plain build-dep doesn't specify libc6-dev
<lool> It sounds like your change is specific to OBS, not really to your source package, so probably you want an OBS config to only build on certain arches or a wrapper which takes a source package and strips all arches except the one you want?
<lbt> well, OBS is driven by the dsc
<lbt> it just runs dpkg-buildpkg
<lbt> inside a chroot
<lbt> but it pre-installs based on the build-depends
<lool> Yes, but it is worth it to maintain extra delta in all your .dscs just to speed up OBS builds?
<lbt> this is a specific task :)
<lool> Instead, you could change the control file before OBS builds
<lbt> yes
<lbt> this is just for one build - it's to do with cross-building
<lool> Can you use a modified dpkg-dev for instance
<lbt> phone
<lool> Oh ok; then I guess you can just edit control
 * ogra wonders what you gain from OBS over a PPA
<ogra> which builds x86/amd64 only anyway
<lbt> sec
<lbt> long call :)
<lbt> lool - yes, I removed the none x86 looking things from control.mk. .... this gives me a glibc_2.9-4ubuntu6obs1
<lbt> ogra: OBS builds armel
<ogra> right, you asked for "building only on x86" though ;)
<lbt> yes - I want to build glibc i586
<lbt> and then package  it in an armel .deb 
<lbt> <grin>
<ogra> err
<lbt> http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service/Cross_Build
<lbt> "scratchbox done right"
<ogra> well
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BuildEABIChroot
<lbt> tongue-in-cheek
<Stskeeps> ogra: yeah, that's part of the solution, now drop in x86 bash, gzip and cross compiler gcc :P
<ogra> pfft, just build your stuff with native tools
<lbt> we do
<lbt> Qt takes 40 hrs
<ogra> in the chroot i mean
<lbt> we do
<lbt> that's how OBS works
<lbt> AFAIK the OBS guys helped write the patches to qemu mentioned on that page
<lbt> now OBS also lets us run the chroot easily on the desktop
<lbt> so these native binaries will help make the desktop devel/debug cycle quicker and avoid my users bitching at me :)
<ogra> right, i just dont get what you do with the x86 binaries
<lbt> we install them into eg  /lib-x86/bin/bash
<Stskeeps> we accelerate the builds with native tools basically :)
<lbt> then we install a set of .so into  /lib-x86/lib
<ogra> well, mesa compiles in the eabi chroot in 2h here ... 
<lbt> and modify ldlinux.so and glibc/rt to look in /lib-x86
<ogra> not sure i understand what you speed up with using the x86 tools
<lbt> and then replace /bin/bash with symlink to /lib-x86/bin/...
<ogra> mesa x86 compiles in pbuilder on the same machine in the same time
<Stskeeps> ogra: your method would use gcc built for ARM, right? :P
<ogra> indeed
<lbt> and qemu/armel gcc is 10x slower than 586 gcc 
<ogra> the gcc 4.4.0 we use in karmic
<ogra> it isnt
<ogra> feel free to try it out
<lbt> we do
<lbt> the entire Mer distro is built just like that
<ogra> in OBS
<lbt> qemu/armel gcc
<lbt> yes, or locally
<Stskeeps> ogra: you're telling me x86 cross-compiler targetting armel is just as fast as qemu-arm (user level) emulated gcc? :P
<ogra> i just did two builds of mesa today, there is no speed difference at all between the builds on the same HW here 
<ogra> well, probably a few minutes but not noticeable at all
<lbt> I think you must be using a cross-compiler
<Stskeeps> when doing big builds it makes a difference - and if you can cut off a minute per build in your queue, that's a lot :P
<ogra> qemu-system-arm is definately slow, fully agreed
<lbt> yes
<lbt> that's what we (have to) use
<lbt> anyhow... this is all mainly 'interesting' 
<Stskeeps> lbt: it's not qemu-system-arm in use though :P
<ogra> do you have an ubuntu desktop machine around ? 
<ogra> just try it :)
<lbt> OBS is a GPL solution to do multi-distro builds
<ogra> takes 10 mins to set up a chroot ... another 2 to install build-essential in the chroot ... 
<Stskeeps> ogra: we did try over several packages to do gcc built on armel for armel - it's dog slow and can be accelerated 50-60% with simple tricks :P
<lbt> ah, qemu-system-arm ... OK, misunderstood. We're using binfmt-misc
<lbt> anyhow, as I said, it's A.N.Other tool that we use :)
<ogra> (that whole conversation should be in #ubuntu-arm btw)
<lbt> and I appreciate the help getting glibc to build
<lbt> very true...
<lbt> I just pop in here to see how Ubuntu-MID is coming along
<lbt> we haven't seen any of you guys for a while
<ogra> MID moved to mer and to being built by the community, not sure who is in the new MID team
<ogra> persia has some insight in that afaik
<lbt> has he been around much
<ogra> i think he is massively busy 
<lbt> OK,  say hello from Mer if you see him :)
<ogra> will do :)
<ogra> will you guys be at the maemo summit ? 
<lbt> oh yes
<ogra> well, then we might meet
<Stskeeps> yeah, i'll be doing a presentation and lbt got a free trip at the developer weekend ;)
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-18
<xor> sombody knows where i can search the package for one mobile samsung sch-l310 ??? thanks ind advandce
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-19
<ichnicht> hi
<ichnicht> I dont understand, can I use ubuntu mobile on every mobile or have I to use spezial hardware?
<MrApe> Hi
<MrApe> In the ubuntu-mobile launchpad repository is a new version of the intel poulsbo driver for jaunty. Is there any support for it? "modprobe psb" causes a seg fault. :(
